# Akiyama sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I just dont know what to think of this one,


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice sig Toxic, very well done.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

different sig, I like it, but Im not crazy about the sexyama font


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Me really likey- is it up for bidding?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You have a fantastic stock, but you killed it with all that text(and font) and brush and weird creepy Akiyama sneaking in.

Keep it clean


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Plazz I kinda hear where your coming from, the Akiyama on the left is necessary as that corner is to empty with out him as for the text, I feel its the font but depite trying numerous diffrent ones I couldnt find one I was 100% about.

Walker if you want it its yours.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

looks fine but the text is REALLY bad

made one myself. ( did more to it than it may appear, lighting and shit )


I
I
V


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Plazz I kinda hear where your coming from, the Akiyama on the left is necessary as that corner is to empty with out him as for the text, I feel its the font but depite trying numerous diffrent ones I couldnt find one I was 100% about.
> 
> Walker if you want it its yours.


I may have come off a littler harsh.

But I think there wouldn't even be a need for the text if you just kept it simple and focused on your main stock.

Get rid of that weird brush work and Akiyama in the back ground, and keep the text really simple.

When you have a pretty epic main stock, it's best to keep your peice really simple as to not draw attention away from it. Because right now I'm only paying attention to the text and creeping Akiyama in the corner.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I may have come off a littler harsh.
> 
> But I think there wouldn't even be a need for the text if you just kept it simple and focused on your main stock.
> 
> ...



This man speaks the truth. When you have great photography like that, everything you add to the piece should be almost invisible to the untrained eye. Everything added should complement the main picture and not be in competition with it.


----------

